# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم ORT-JTAG  ORT JTAG - Samsung GT-I9070 New DLL with USB Support , HTC Amaze 4G Dump Released

## mohamed73

ORT - JTAG UPDATE [21 JAN 2013]  Description :   *Samsung GT-I9070  [ DLL Released ]* *HTC Ruby [ Amaze 4G  ]  [ Dump Released ]*  Release Notes:   *Samsung_GT-I90790.dll Released* Repair Dead Boot   Files:  Samsung_GT-I9070.dll  [ Uploaded ] HTC_AMAZE4G_X715E_0x00000000.bin Dump  [ Uploaded ]  Repairing Samsung GT-I9070 with Easy Mode DLL  Connect Battery and USB CableDownload DLL File " Samsung_GT-I9070.dll "Place in phones folderConnect Battery and USB Cable and Install Drivers for ST Ericsson U8500 Start الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Latest VersionGo to الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Select ModelClick Repair ORT Team News and Blog :   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ORT-JTAG - _The Real JTAG'gers_ الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

